# Outdoor pictures 2020



## Kerry Brown

My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Kerry Brown said:


> My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.
> 
> View attachment 287534


Wow that’s a really pretty picture . Who knew that thread I started a couple years ago would have exploded in to this . What is it 3 or 4 years now we have been doing this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow that’s a really pretty picture . Who knew that thread I started a couple years ago would have exploded in to this . What is it 3 or 4 years now we have been doing this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered who had started this. Thank you. I don’t know which is more important in my life, making music, or spending time appreciating nature. I’m pretty sure they are intertwined and I wouldn’t be the same person if one of them was missing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Kerry Brown said:


> I wondered who had started this. Thank you. I don’t know which is more important in my life, making music, or spending time appreciating nature. I’m pretty sure they are intertwined and I wouldn’t be the same person if one of them was missing.


Sometimes it nice just to sit and look at the simple things in life . The beauty of nature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Rising water of Georgian Bay.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.
> 
> View attachment 287534


Got your Steelhead stamp? Nice little backwater just to your right when the tide is out.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Electraglide said:


> Got your Steelhead stamp? Nice little backwater just to your right when the tide is out.


I haven’t seen steelhead there in many years. Very few coho or dogs this year as well. It may be climate change, no one is studying this particular river, but the river is slowly dying.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> I haven’t seen steelhead there in many years. Very few coho or dogs this year as well. It may be climate change, no one is studying this particular river, but the river is slowly dying.


That sucks. Used to be good fishing all thru that area.....costly but good what with the various tags you needed.


----------



## keto

Kerry Brown said:


> My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.
> 
> View attachment 287534


My dad lived on the Island about 25 years, from around 1982ish, mostly around but not right in Victoria, on both sides at one time or another, so I got to know it pretty well at least the south end. They moved off because of expensive + remote eventually, but I could live there forever. Can't just yet tho.


----------



## LanceT

keto said:


> My dad lived on the Island about 25 years, from around 1982ish, mostly around but not right in Victoria, on both sides at one time or another, so I got to know it pretty well at least the south end. They moved off because of expensive + remote eventually, but I could live there forever. Can't just yet tho.


Victoria is a lovely city as is the surrounding area. An issue I would have if I lived there is getting away for weekends etc. You either travel to the mainland via ferry, or head up island. Too limiting for me.
I think you need to love the island vibe and the big water. Two things I’m not keen on.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> My dad lived on the Island about 25 years, from around 1982ish, mostly around but not right in Victoria, on both sides at one time or another, so I got to know it pretty well at least the south end. They moved off because of expensive + remote eventually, but I could live there forever. Can't just yet tho.


By then I'd moved back to the Okanagan but my mom lived and worked there......radio, tv and print. I prefer up island myself. Biggest problem I found was if you missed the last ferry and didn't know anyone with a boat you were stuck and if it was a choice between your car and a gov't vehicle you know who got on the ferry. If I moved back to the Island it would be in the Port Renfrew/Clo-oose area or the Coal Harbour/Winter Harbour area. 
@LanceT......I have friends who moved to the Island in the late 60s and aside from the occasional trip have never left. I could spend the rest of my time there no problem.....Island Time (BC version) is good.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Electraglide said:


> By then I'd moved back to the Okanagan but my mom lived and worked there......radio, tv and print. I prefer up island myself. Biggest problem I found was if you missed the last ferry and didn't know anyone with a boat you were stuck and if it was a choice between your car and a gov't vehicle you know who got on the ferry. If I moved back to the Island it would be in the Port Renfrew/Clo-oose area or the Coal Harbour/Winter Harbour area.
> @LanceT......I have friends who moved to the Island in the late 60s and aside from the occasional trip have never left. I could spend the rest of my time there no problem.....Island Time (BC version) is good.


I spent a winter tree planting on Union Island out of Zebellos. I’ve always wanted to go back there. Also spent some time in logging camps in the Broughton Archipelago out of Port Hardy. The north and west island is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> I spent a winter tree planting on Union Island out of Zebellos. I’ve always wanted to go back there. Also spent some time in logging camps in the Broughton Archipelago out of Port Hardy. The north and west island is stunningly beautiful.


In the early 70s going to a lot of the camps on the island and the coast, including the Charlottes were part of my job . Went in by truck boat and plane. Good times if you stayed away from the poker games. Fair Harbour and Kyuquot were on the list. So was Woodfibre. Didn't work for the Ministry until after we moved back to the Okanagan. The worked for PRT.


----------



## Stephenlouis

This is Just above sitting lady falls in Metchosin


----------



## ol' 58

Local conservation area.


----------



## Verne

If I come across any worthy picture worthy, I'll definitely post, but I tend to gravitate toward macro photography. London is pretty boring and bland as far as photo ops. 

If our back garden counts, I'll add some one day. But for now, it's partially snow covered or mud. Not really all that photogenic right now.


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Stephenlouis

St. Peters in Duncan, we got snow as always in Jan.


----------



## SaucyJack

90cm of snow this past weekend makes for great snow shoeing!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m no longer in lockdown lol. Here’s the view from my front door two weeks ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s nat from this year . It’s actually fairly old now . My grandfather has this thing when we turn 18 we get a picture. It means a lot to him to give these out too his grand children. It’s actually the only picture I have hanging on my walls . It’s hard to believe he’s 85 and still is on the road taking pictures . You just can’t keep him in one spot .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torndownunit

These are around Mono Ontario, shortly after our last ice storm. I actually thought I has missed a chance to photo to the ice because I had been waiting for a sunny day and it appeared in town (Orangeville) that the ice had melted. As I got a bit North there was still a ton of it though, and I got a perfect day.


----------



## blueshores_guy

A windy day on Lake Huron........


----------



## Stephenlouis

That is an insane image! I love it!


----------



## vadsy

went around to a few different hills
Sunshine, Banff








Marmot Basin, Jasper








Panorama, BC









missed taking Lake Louise pictures somehow


----------



## vadsy




----------



## torndownunit

vadsy said:


> went around to a few different hills


Must be amazing to have that near you. I've been all over the place, but never Western Canada. I've just never had any family there or anything. Awesome panoramics.


----------



## ol' 58

Between St.Thomas and London, ON.


----------



## ol' 58

Local Conservation Area.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## torndownunit




----------



## torndownunit




----------



## blueshores_guy

*The Lake Huron Wood Snake*

Seldom seen and rarely photographed, the Lake Huron Wood Snake (genus: _serpentius trius_) is indigenous to the oak-savanna forest along the southeast shore of Lake Huron in Ontario, Canada.
These snakes are quite small, usually not exceeding 20cm in length. An American variant exists, but it is between 28 and 32 percent larger than its Canadian counterpart.
This example exhibits the characteristic mottled skin texture used as camouflage in its native forest habitat.
Also clearly displayed is the oversized head, leading us to conclude this is a male of the species, somewhat past his prime years. While this enlarged skull allows for increased brain function, that aspect has never been shown to exist. The splitting and cracked appearance of the epidermis behind the head area further supports the notion that this example is not a juvenile.
Well known characteristics of the mature male Lake Huron Wood Snake include irritability, stubbornness, pronounced hearing deficiency, and a proclivity to spend long periods of time watching Jeopardy and playing Sudoku.


----------



## keto

A decent carver could make a very convincing salmon carcass out of that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mom's place she walks the dog down the 30 acres of fields









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## torndownunit

From last week. The snow is almost gone now.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Our preoccupation with COVID-19 may have caused us to forget how enjoyable a walk outside is.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## marcos

Just two years ago. Miss fishing the most at this time of year with my bro.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Saw a swan on my morning walk. It is unusual to see swans here a few kilometres from the estuary. They usually stay in the estuary. I have seen them here but very rare, especially a lone swan.


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## theredboy

Got a puppy recently, so I’ve been finding all sorts of quiet little spots like this in my neighborhood now that I’m out more.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## _Azrael

I went for a ride down the Victoria Trail. It runs along the north shore of the North Saskatchewan River.

It’s funny... I live close to the western edge of the trail and take the last couple km on a regular basis as a connecting road. I never knew what was up the trail to the east until I followed it Wednesday.










There’s a number of these along the way. I only stopped to take pictures of the first one. Not sure how far people walked back in the day, but none seem to have houses anywhere near them anymore.










The sign says this started as a Métis settlement house. The Métis originally arrived to help convert the Cree to Christianity and then the Métis were eventually pushed north by later arrival of the Ukrainian. The house shows signs of stylistic conversion and is maintained as an example of a transitional era house.










This and another building (not pictured) appear to be what’s left of Fort Victoria. Neat area that’s only accessible by dirt road (1.5 lane) with no nearby pavement. Makes the area less traveled.


----------



## _Azrael

Had to stop on the side of the road for a Zoom meeting with work.










So far as offices go, this one is pretty good.


----------



## vadsy

_Azrael said:


> I went for a ride down the Victoria Trail. It runs along the north shore of the North Saskatchewan River.
> 
> It’s funny... I live close to the western edge of the trail and take the last couple km on a regular basis as a connecting road. I never knew what was up the trail to the east until I followed it Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a number of these along the way. I only stopped to take pictures of the first one. Not sure how far people walked back in the day, but none seem to have houses anywhere near them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign says this started as a Métis settlement house. The Métis originally arrived to help convert the Cree to Christianity and then the Métis were eventually pushed north by later arrival of the Ukrainian. The house shows signs of stylistic conversion and is maintained as an example of a transitional era house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and another building (not pictured) appear to be what’s left of Fort Victoria. Neat area that’s only accessible by dirt road (1.5 lane) with no nearby pavement. Makes the area less traveled.


this is north of Redwater Provincial Park area?


----------



## _Azrael

vadsy said:


> this is north of Redwater Provincial Park area?


Probably the area you’re thinking of. The trail starts south of the park, goes up the east side to the north in the form of farm roads, then branches off as a single lane trail when the river bends east.


----------



## _Azrael




----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> this is north of Redwater Provincial Park area?


How could you know that??


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> How could you know that??


name on the church. just google. I wanted to confirm, at first I thought it may be closer to the city because of the obvious Victoria Trail business. I go that way along the river but almost always on the south shore


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> name on the church. just google. I wanted to confirm, at first I thought it may be closer to the city because of the obvious Victoria Trail business. I go that way along the river but almost always on the south shore


Missing context, 'New Posts' took me to just the last 2 pics, when I reload and go back 1 I see many more pics.

I also travel the secondary highways NE of the city frequently, but not Redwater.


----------



## laristotle

May 11, 2020
Snow 

Woke up to this.

















Thought that it would be rain overnight, so I put the patio umbrella up to wash off the garage dust.
Lowered it down so that the weight of the snow wouldn't damage it. 
This started happening. Peeling and curling up.


----------



## Kerry Brown

What crazy weather this spring. We hit 30 degrees yesterday and it's snowing back east.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> What crazy weather this spring. We hit 30 degrees yesterday and it's snowing back east.
> View attachment 310614


Time to start working one of these on a dry line with about a 6' to 8' leader.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Time to start working one of these on a dry line with about a 6' to 8' leader.


river is moving a little quick for a dry line, dontcha think?


----------



## knight_yyz

My hybrid dog/coyote frolicking in the sun...


----------



## Kerry Brown

vadsy said:


> river is moving a little quick for a dry line, dontcha think?


Lots of back eddies. Unfortunately the salmon and steelhead runs have declined to where only the most dedicated bother fishing anymore.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Lots of back eddies. Unfortunately the salmon and steelhead runs have declined to where only the most dedicated bother fishing anymore.


You mean you go fly fishing to catch fish? Steelhead fishing is great but you're supposed to throw them back.


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## greco

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 311966


GREAT PIC! I missed seeing the water until I enlarged it.


----------



## torndownunit

greco said:


> GREAT PIC! I missed seeing the water until I enlarged it.


Thanks! One of my favourite little hiking loops that just opened back up on Friday.


----------



## knight_yyz

This guy was singing up a storm right after the rain stopped.... 300mm lens hand held 1/5000 @f4


----------



## polyslax

Awesome photos in here folks!

I'm usually out in the forest near my home 3 times a day with my dogs, so this gives me plenty of opportunities to snap some photos of them in the great outdoors. Here are a couple of shots taken this past winter:


----------



## vadsy

beautiful pups


----------



## polyslax

vadsy said:


> beautiful pups


Cheers!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Do games count. I have been playing Forza horizon 4 a lot recently. And the other day I realized you can take photos so here are some of my photos I edited. It’s almost more fun editing the photos than racing 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

The game is located in Great Britain. This last photo is me using my 92 mustang cobra on a speed test . With some modifications it hit 200mph just like my friends real 92 cobra . Man that things a beast and never saw a flake of snow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polyslax

Snapped this little guy today outside my kitchen window... shot through glass, so...


----------



## greco

polyslax said:


> Snapped this little guy today outside my kitchen window... shot through glass, so...


WOW! ...That is one amazing pic!


----------



## blueshores_guy

Yup, yours is a male.....I've got his friend here......................


----------



## polyslax

greco said:


> WOW! ...That is one amazing pic!


Thanks! Glad you liked it.


----------



## polyslax

blueshores_guy said:


> Yup, yours is a male.....I've got his friend here......................


Very nice! We haven't seen any females yet. We usually see males first at the beginning of the season then only females for the summer.


----------



## Adcandour

My girlfriend snapped this shot of the "backyard" a couple of days ago. This is our first time enjoying good weather here, and it's been amazing. Walking at night is also next level (but hard for me to photograph with a phone). The place is empty and feels like it's just for us. 











I tried a night pic with my son. I'm standing where the bands usually play on weekends before this covid shit happened. I'll try to take another when all the lights are lit.


----------



## greco

Adcandour said:


> View attachment 313678


Nice pic and wonderful looking place. Where is this located?


----------



## Mooh

From the front porch yesterday evening it looked like the sunset would be nice so we hopped into the car and took a spin over to the bluff overlooking the lake. LOTS of folks doing the same thing. We didn't join the crush of people barely observing social distancing protocols around the lighthouse and elsewhere but found a spot for a couple of pictures.

Lake Huron from Goderich.


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> Nice pic and wonderful looking place. Where is this located?


It's called Friday Harbour in Innisfil.


----------



## knight_yyz

I lived in Innisfil for a few years a long time ago. Nice area


----------



## ol' 58

An old stock car in a field west of London.


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> An old stock car in a field west of London.
> View attachment 314870


Looks like it started out as a '37 or so Dodge Coupe. Might be worth it to see if you could haul it out of there and get it running again. Looks like a single carb on the motor.


----------



## ol' 58

Electraglide said:


> Looks like it started out as a '37 or so Dodge Coupe. Might be worth it to see if you could haul it out of there and get it running again. Looks like a single carb on the motor.


Nah....it would be cool to have as a relic of days gone by, but I don't have the space for it. This is what I wrote when I posted the pic on Facebook...

I was out for a drive the other day and saw this sitting in a field west of Lambeth. I went back with my camera today, and when I zoomed in on it I could see roll bars, and when I enlarge the photo enough I can see a "Straight 6" engine. So this is an old "Hobby Car" stock car powered by a Ford or Chevy six banger. This class is still limping along at Flamboro Speedway near Hamilton and they're called "Vintage Modifieds" these days, and also run some Chevy V8 crate motor besides the traditional 6's of days gone by. They also go on the road to a few other tracks each summer, I think. But boy, back in the 60's and 70's these things rocked the local tracks. I remember first seeing them at Nilestown when I was a kid in 1970. I almost bought one in '79. Anyone else remember the Hobby Cars?


----------



## Electraglide

ol' 58 said:


> Nah....it would be cool to have as a relic of days gone by, but I don't have the space for it. This is what I wrote when I posted the pic on Facebook...
> 
> I was out for a drive the other day and saw this sitting in a field west of Lambeth. I went back with my camera today, and when I zoomed in on it I could see roll bars, and when I enlarge the photo enough I can see a "Straight 6" engine. So this is an old "Hobby Car" stock car powered by a Ford or Chevy six banger. This class is still limping along at Flamboro Speedway near Hamilton and they're called "Vintage Modifieds" these days, and also run some Chevy V8 crate motor besides the traditional 6's of days gone by. They also go on the road to a few other tracks each summer, I think. But boy, back in the 60's and 70's these things rocked the local tracks. I remember first seeing them at Nilestown when I was a kid in 1970. I almost bought one in '79. Anyone else remember the Hobby Cars?


Yup. Late 60's a few of us went together with a '56 Buick Special running a 'nailhead'. Lost more than a few races. When I used to race the MGA in the early 70's used to watch them run on the lowewr mainland tracks.


----------



## knight_yyz

Dinking around with my old school Tamron 500 mirror and my new school Nikon d7000. A few pics of my hybrid


----------



## zontar

ol' 58 said:


> An old stock car in a field west of London.
> View attachment 314870


Hmm, I've watched stock car racing in (or near) London.


----------



## ol' 58

zontar said:


> Hmm, I've watched stock car racing in (or near) London.


At which tracks? Never seen the Hobby cars?


----------



## davetcan

zontar said:


> Hmm, I've watched stock car racing in (or near) London.


Delaware?


----------



## ol' 58

Delaware, still running. Nilestown, closed mid-70's. Before my time but there were tracks in St.Thomas and Tillsonburg as well.


----------



## davetcan

ol' 58 said:


> Delaware, still running. Nilestown, closed mid-70's. Before my time but there were tracks in St.Thomas and Tillsonburg as well.


Don't remember Tillsonburg but a good friend and I used to go to St. Thomas Dragway back in the late 60's to run our cars. Just street stuff, nothing fancy.


----------



## zontar

ol' 58 said:


> At which tracks? Never seen the Hobby cars?





davetcan said:


> Delaware?


I have no idea, it was before I joined this forum, I was out there for a friend's wedding & visiting another friend.
I also was in Paris.

So I told people I spent part of my summer in London & Paris.


----------



## zontar

And quietly add after a few seconds, "Ontario"-to allow them time to react.


----------



## Stephenlouis

A couple of old western red cedars at Goldstream. Tooke this AM on my walk.


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 317408
> A couple of old western red cedars at Goldstream. Tooke this AM on my walk.


Gotta love Old Growth. The Island has some great places like Goldstream or Cathedral Grove.


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## Kerry Brown

A wet, misty morning.


----------



## Mooh

From the beach this morning, Bruce Peninsula Ontario.


----------



## Mooh

I'm a fun guy.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> A wet, misty morning.
> View attachment 318206


You can almost smell the salt.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

A pair of Cardinals have nested in our mulberry tree for the past month. Two fledglings made their first flight.
I didn't have my camera set up in time to capture the first one.
31 second mark.


----------



## Kerry Brown

An abandoned trailer park. The trailers were removed a few years ago.


----------



## Wardo

Heaven ain't bad but you don't get nuthin done.











This virus crap ain't no fun.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> My first morning walk of the decade. As usual it is the Squamish River. It was too wet and windy until today.
> 
> View attachment 287534


A bit wet and windy? You can walk along the Squamish and smell the salt air, especially if the tide is out. If your lucky you might hear an eagle or two, even if it's raining. That the Tusk in the back ground? I'll trade you, any day of the week, rain or shine.


----------



## SaucyJack

Sun breaking through the trees this morning on the salmon river. Beauty of a day!!!


----------



## Mooh

Obviously a photo run through art software.


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## Adcandour

Since I have to write something, according to this site oh, I'll just mention that this was my backyard during the full moon


----------



## Stephenlouis

Just back from my yearly fossil hunt in and around Strathcona


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

My "office" today. Near Port Dover, Ontario.


----------



## Mooh

One post. Two posts.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## jb welder

At some point I'll turn up the resolution on this phone cam.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Had a beach day


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Took the camera out and about.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Took the camera out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEAUTIFUL!
Your pic looks like it could have been a painting by Claude Monet, The famous French (Impressionist) painter. Seriously.

Here is one of his works...


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> Your pic looks like it could have been a painting by Claude Monet, The famous French (Impressionist) painter. Seriously.
> 
> Here is one of his works...
> View attachment 323209


Thanks that’s quite the compliment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Don’t know how I missed this . I should zoomed back so I could have gotten the whole thing in frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## torndownunit

Hiked The Crack at Killarney Provincial Park today.


----------



## Budda

A backyard is outdoors, right?


----------



## silvertonebetty

this is the oldest tree on the old family farm . My grandfather is 85 and he said the tree was always big as long as he could remember. And he never left the place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsomooh

*This tree will eventually challenge the power lines so Hydro is welcome to take it anytime, but I love the big goopy sap boogers that drain off the trunk...I should make my own rosin. I knocked a lot of dead branches off last year.*


----------



## zztomato

Out for a paddle...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Just like that there is a big rootball in the middle of the river. It wasn't there two days ago. The river slowly moves everything out to sea.


----------



## vadsy

I felt like the Disney princess of pestilence


----------



## vadsy

no fishies this morning but the deer came to visit


----------



## torndownunit

This is island lake conservation area in my town. With do much Bruce trail around me, I tend to forget how cool it is too have a trail like this right in the middle of town.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Follow my instagram I made last night for some photography. I need to get some more pictures and learn how to use my camera a bit more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> View attachment 322258


It's been a while since I was there. Thanks


----------



## torndownunit

I tried out the astrophotography setting on my Pixel 4 last night while meteor watching. It's obviously not going to be perfect, but pretty damn crazy for a phone. Even being in a fairly rural area I get light pollution from Toronto, I am looking forward to trying it out in an even darker area.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Out on the boat today










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakana

it was a little windy...


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Goderich Ontario harbour, , grain elevators, salt mine, Maitland River flowing into Lake Huron.


----------



## butterknucket

sakana said:


> it was a little windy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324858


I have a couple friends who have actually seen Donald Trump up close in person (pre-president) and they still argue about what is actually going on with his hair.


----------



## boyscout

Milkman said:


> View attachment 324860


You'll soon need a higher fence. Or armed guards.


----------



## greco

@Mooh Is this "Fish & Chips" place still operating? 
We ate there once many years ago on the suggestion of someone in town. Very enjoyable!
That is one heck of a fishing boat they own (j/k)


----------



## Alsomooh

greco said:


> @Mooh Is this "Fish & Chips" place still operating?
> We ate there once many years ago on the suggestion of someone in town. Very enjoyable!
> That is one heck of a fishing boat they own (j/k)
> View attachment 324867


Under different ownership, yes. Haven’t tried the new one yet but the bride mentioned that we should just the other day. We used to get great perch there.


----------



## greco

Alsomooh said:


> Under different ownership, yes. Haven’t tried the new one yet but the bride mentioned that we should just the other day. We used to get great perch there.


Thanks 
BTW...are you related to @Mooh ? ...given that you are @Alsomooh

Have you ever tried the fish at the Erie Beach Hotel in Port Dover? Welcome to The Erie Beach Hotel – The Erie Beach Hotel is a long-standing Port Dover tradition

No further questions, your Honour


----------



## Milkman

boyscout said:


> You'll soon need a higher fence. Or armed guards.



LOL, not in this neighborhood. There are similar plants in every yard.

It's kind of funny really. 

All of a sudden, what was against the law is in every yard.


----------



## laristotle

Keep a close eye out come harvest season.
Kids will be hopping fences during the night.


----------



## Alsomooh

greco said:


> Thanks
> BTW...are you related to @Mooh ? ...given that you are @Alsomooh
> 
> Have you ever tried the fish at the Erie Beach Hotel in Port Dover? Welcome to The Erie Beach Hotel – The Erie Beach Hotel is a long-standing Port Dover tradition
> 
> No further questions, your Honour


Haven’t been to Port Dover in 50 years, so I don’t know.

Mooh? That asshole?

I am Spartacus.

(Yes, I am Mooh. This stupid new software wouldn’t let me on using my iPad so I created a temporary alter ego. I am often away from my main computer. I should try again now that things have stabilized somewhat.)


----------



## greco

Alsomooh said:


> Mooh? That asshole?
> 
> I am Spartacus.
> 
> Yes, I am Mooh. ....


What a giggle! 

I now feel so stupid and embarrassed. 

I thought @Alsomooh might be a relative, close friend or one of your students.


----------



## Alsomooh

greco said:


> What a giggle!
> 
> I now feel so stupid and embarrassed.
> 
> I thought @Alsomooh might be a relative, close friend or one of your students.


Stupid is my wheelhouse, you get out of it! LOL!


----------



## Mooh

Still fucking around with art apps.


----------



## Alsomooh

greco said:


> Thanks
> BTW...are you related to @Mooh ? ...given that you are @Alsomooh
> 
> Have you ever tried the fish at the Erie Beach Hotel in Port Dover? Welcome to The Erie Beach Hotel – The Erie Beach Hotel is a long-standing Port Dover tradition
> 
> No further questions, your Honour


@greco So the bride picked up some fish and chips from your Goderich Harbour Restaurant (as it’s called now) for lunch today and it was quite good. The perch was fresh, tasty, very lightly battered, and generous, the chips were real potato with skin on, all wrapped in newspaper (not newsprint as in the olden days). We got take out so we didn’t sample their malt vinegar and salt but the report was that they offer choices thereof. Anyway, I sit here watched NHL playoffs in mid August with a belly full of fresh perch.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Just clouds in my back yard. Every evening is a new painting.


----------



## leftysg

Alsomooh said:


> Haven’t been to Port Dover in 50 years, so I don’t know.
> 
> Mooh? That asshole?
> 
> I am Spartacus.
> 
> (Yes, I am Mooh. This stupid new software wouldn’t let me on using my iPad so I created a temporary alter ego. I am often away from my main computer. I should try again now that things have stabilized somewhat.)





greco said:


> What a giggle!
> 
> I now feel so stupid and embarrassed.
> 
> I thought @Alsomooh might be a relative, close friend or one of your students.


Remember the Patty Duke show from the 60s, where Patty played a bobbysoxer as well as her British cousin come to visit? Well we could start our own version, The Almost Mooh show. Just imagine Mooh and Almostmooh enjoying a fish and chips dinner together and having a conversation at the same time. Each episode could feature cameos from Infamous GC members and feature a song or two.


----------



## laristotle

or Samantha and her cousin Serena


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

Alsomooh said:


> Haven’t been to Port Dover in 50 years, so I don’t know.
> 
> Mooh? That asshole?
> 
> I am Spartacus.
> 
> (Yes, I am Mooh. This stupid new software wouldn’t let me on using my iPad so I created a temporary alter ego. I am often away from my main computer. I should try again now that things have stabilized somewhat.)





greco said:


> What a giggle!
> 
> I now feel so stupid and embarrassed.
> 
> I thought @Alsomooh might be a relative, close friend or one of your students.


Remember the Patty Duke show from the 60s, where Patty played a bobby soccer and her British cousin come to visit? Well we could start our own version, The Almost Mooh show. Just imagine Mooh and Almostmooh enjoying a fish and chips dinner together and having a conversation at the same time. Each episode could feature cameos from Infamous GC members and feature a song or two.

[http://video]https://youtu.be/qQTqKcojrVY[http://video]


Mooh said:


> View attachment 325072





Mooh said:


> View attachment 325072


That wouldn't happen to be Highway 6 and Dyers Bay road would it?


----------



## Alsomooh

leftysg said:


> Remember the Patty Duke show from the 60s, where Patty played a bobby soccer and her British cousin come to visit? Well we could start our own version,
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be Highway 6 and Dyers Bay road would it?


Hahaha...Mooh approved,

You’re close, it’s on the Cape Croker Reserve.


----------



## Alsomooh

This is my photo but someone else’s (anonymous) art. It was there last night but gone this morning.


----------



## Milkman

You (inook)shook me all night long?


----------



## Alsomooh

Milkman said:


> You (inook)shook me all night long?


Good one. I laughed. Out loud, even.


----------



## Milkman

Although I live in a city, we are within 1km of the Grand River, which brings a lot of wildlife to our yard.

We see the normal assortment of critters and I thought it might be interesting to observe the traffic around our little backyard pond, so I installed a trail camera set to capture both video and still shots.

So cool to review the images and clips this morning. One skunk, two raccoons and a groundhog last night.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Although I live in a city, we are within 1km of the Grand River, which brings a lot of wildlife to our yard.
> 
> We see the normal assortment of critters and I thought it might be interesting to observe the traffic around our little backyard pond, so I installed a trail camera set to capture both video and still shots.
> 
> So cool to review the images and clips this morning. One skunk, two raccoons and a groundhog last night.
> 
> View attachment 325423


Spent my elementary school years in Brantford's Henderson Survey, very close to the Grand River, a favourite place to play. However, the stray animals were mostly chicks from a nearby chicken farm that was just north of where St. John's College is now. They used to run about the neighbourhood until loose dogs or car tires got them.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Spent my elementary school years in Brantford's Henderson Survey, very close to the Grand River, a favourite place to play. However, the stray animals were mostly chicks from a nearby chicken farm that was just north of where St. John's College is now. They used to run about the neighbourhood until loose dogs or car tires got them.


Really? Small world eh?

No chickens running around here, but there seems to be an abundance of skunks this year and the normal assortment of other little furry critters.

So far they're not bothering us or causing any damage. The missus is nervous about the skunks. Personally they don't worry me too much.

90% of the time if one sees a human they turn the other way. Your chances of getting sprayed are pretty small if you don't freak out.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Really? Small world eh?


Yup.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Local Cemetary/church just liked the lighting and composition.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Stephenlouis

great photo laristotle.


----------



## laristotle

Stephenlouis said:


> great photo laristotle.


Tnx. Not mine though.


----------



## ol' 58

Bike ride Sunday morning.


----------



## Waterloo

I didn't take this pic but I like it as it's the new craft brewery (Broken Rail Brewery) currently under construction in the old St. Mary's junction railway station (circa 1856). It's said that Thomas Edison spent time here as a controller. I've always loved trains, stations and everything to do with them so thought I'd post this.


----------



## zztomato




----------



## Stephenlouis

Found this mac truck in the forest on Quadra island, on a friends large acreage


----------



## torndownunit

On the way to the golf course this morning. Caledon, On


----------



## zztomato

Another from my long drive across the country. Wildlife pic


----------



## Milkman

Sunset in the back yard last night.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Alsomooh

Clouds this evening.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Although I live in a city, we are within 1km of the Grand River, which brings a lot of wildlife to our yard.
> 
> We see the normal assortment of critters and I thought it might be interesting to observe the traffic around our little backyard pond, so I installed a trail camera set to capture both video and still shots.
> 
> So cool to review the images and clips this morning. One skunk, two raccoons and a groundhog last night.
> 
> View attachment 325423


We get skunks a lot--off & on though.
More int he spring & summer--& no mice since the skunk presence increased.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326940
> 
> 
> Clouds this evening.


Wow!


----------



## tonewoody

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326940
> 
> 
> Clouds this evening.


Umm... the flying saucer in the lower right...?


----------



## Alsomooh

tonewoody said:


> Umm... the flying saucer in the lower right...?


You will be assimilated.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Last week was interesting. Saw a beautiful part of the province.



















Also found what every man is looking for:...


----------



## laristotle

tonewoody said:


> Umm... the flying saucer in the lower right...?


I'd say a crow zipping by.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> ...Saw a beautiful part of the province.


Where were you?


----------



## aC2rs

laristotle said:


> I'd say a crow zipping by.


Nah. Definately Small Greys


----------



## Jim DaddyO

greco said:


> Where were you?


Along the east shore of Lake Superior. The great Gitchigumi. It's a breathtaking drive.

The sign was in Cobalt though. Put on about 2500 kms in 6 days touring.


----------



## Alsomooh

Many years since I ventured down here, Black Hole Road. Great name I think, there’s a wrecking yard at the top of the road, making the whole scene like something out of a movie.


----------



## Milkman

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 327354
> View attachment 327355
> 
> 
> Many years since I ventured down here, Black Hole Road. Great name I think, there’s a wrecking yard at the top of the road, making the whole scene like something out of a movie.


If by that you mean creepy as fuck, yes.


----------



## torndownunit

Some more of experiments with the Google Pixel 4 astronomy mode from this past weekend. We had to stay still for 5 minutes while drunk as hell, so we are a bit blurry. There's even a shooting star coming out of my head.


----------



## Wardo

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 327440


Gestalt image flips back and forth. At first I thought it was a blue piece of something laying on the ground and then it turned into people standing around.


----------



## Kenmac

Here's a photo I took on Sunday down at Bluffers Park in Scarborough.


----------



## sakana




----------



## sakana




----------



## silvertonebetty

Was moving a friend and saw these little things .








That little one was sitting there while he waited his turn to eat what his momma dragged home and was now mouse. It was actually better part of the size as the mom.








Got back for a second load and saw this .








And our last trip all them where out .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrow




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Squamish, BC Sept 12, 2020


----------



## Morrow

Eight years ago we were just outside Squamish , over Paradise Valley , for a quick helicopter ride .


----------



## Grainslayer

Milkman said:


> Squamish, BC Sept 12, 2020
> 
> View attachment 327916


Squampton street art needs some work.lol


----------



## Kerry Brown

Anytime any of you are in Squamish I’m always up for a jam. Have to be in the backyard while COVID is happening though.


----------



## Electraglide

Just don't expect to take the tram ride for a while.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## torndownunit

Electraglide said:


> Just don't expect to take the tram ride for a while.
> View attachment 328590


I just in the news yesterday that this happened again.


----------



## torndownunit

A few mushroom and fungi photos I took. I took a bunch of them of all different colours and shapes, but too many to upload. While I got some nice photos, I think I missed the peak time here by about a week. My knee was jacked and I had to take a hiking break. Boo.


----------



## Milkman

Lousy pictures, but they were taken in haste. I caught this guy sneaking through the yard about 5:45 AM this morning.

Zoom in.


----------



## Mooh

Last sunset and moonrise of summer 2020. Same sky, seconds apart and only a few degrees around.


----------



## torndownunit

I'm not sure if there are any golfers here, but I took this on the 12th hole at Hockley Valley. It's a stunning course, but especially this time of year.


----------



## Kerry Brown

The Squamish River on a misty day. The first one was yesterday. The second the river is a lot higher today.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## laristotle

from the eiffel tower


----------



## Milkman

Live trap baited with cat food. I expect to catch something every night. I'm actually targeting a feral cat that is staking out my wife's bird feeders. She's a gentle person, but don't fuck with her bird friends!


----------



## laristotle

mmm .. possum pie.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> mmm .. possum pie.


Granny!?? Time to get the vittles going. I'll be in the SEEment pond.


----------



## polyslax

Found what I believe is a Tawny Owl in the forest by my place yesterday. Correction - My sister let me know this is a Barred Owl... images definitely confirm this.


----------



## Milkman

polyslax said:


> Found what I believe is a Tawny Owl in the forest by my place yesterday.



So cool!


----------



## Milkman

Lucky shot from the trail cam.


----------



## polyslax

Milkman said:


> So cool!


Cheers! BTW, found out it's a Barred Owl.


----------



## polyslax

Milkman said:


> Lucky shot from the trail cam.
> 
> View attachment 329982


Wicked! I want to try a trail cam. I love the random stuff they come up with.


----------



## Milkman

polyslax said:


> Wicked! I want to try a trail cam. I love the random stuff they come up with.



The one I got is a cheap one from Amazon. I think it was around $50 and it's easy and effective to use. No doubt if one wanted to spend more you could get more functionality, but for me this is good.

I have it set to shoot three jpegs and a 30 second clip anytime something moves back there, day or night.

It's almost like a hobby now.


----------



## Milkman

This is where I let the little guy go. He was pretty calm. I covered the trap for the ride in the trunk so he wouldn't be too stressed.

No hissing or growling.

Now this is a little weird. I let him go next to the Paris "Shoe Tree". I've driven by this spot a hundred times and always wondered......why it exists.

I found a link.









The Great Shoe Tree - Brant County, Ontario


The Shoe Tree




www.ontarioabandonedplaces.com


----------



## boyscout

Milkman said:


> The Great Shoe Tree - Brant County, Ontario
> 
> 
> The Shoe Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ontarioabandonedplaces.com


I've found a few of them in my travels, more than a few if we count suspended utility cables. This one is at Slab City near Niland, California.


----------



## Milkman

boyscout said:


> I've found a few of them in my travels, more than a few if we count suspended utility cables. This one is at Slab City near Niland, California.
> 
> View attachment 329992


----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle

bra raid at the uni campus?


----------



## vadsy

tree under the lift at the ski hill


----------



## boyscout

Milkman said:


> View attachment 329997


Fun movie.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> The Squamish River on a misty day. The first one was yesterday. The second the river is a lot higher today.
> 
> View attachment 329442
> 
> View attachment 329443


Tide's in? Extra money on the fishing license there but well worth it.


----------



## Milkman

This morning's guest. You'll forgive me if I don't get a close up. I managed to cover the trap with a towel to keep him (her?) calm for the little drive.

And...successfully released without being sprayed. Tried to shoot a clip but maybe my fingers were too shaky.


----------



## Milkman

Guest # 3. Another young opossum enjoyed the kippered herring last night. I'll relocate him to a nice bush lot a few km away.

Sorry, these aren't great pictures, but they are outdoors.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> This morning's guest. You'll forgive me if I don't get a close up. I managed to cover the trap with a towel to keep him (her?) calm for the little drive.
> 
> And...successfully released without being sprayed. Tried to shoot a clip but maybe my fingers were too shaky.
> 
> View attachment 330073


Problem is is that when you move one out others will move in. Because of what they eat you're better off to have a skunk around.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Problem is is that when you move one out others will move in. Because of what they eat you're better off to have a skunk around.


No, there are too many skunks in the area. I'll keep trapping them until they thin out. The motion sensor lights I installed have had a significant impact. I can tell that from the trail camera which I check every morning.

Yes, skunks eat mice, but we really don't have a problem with mice and the odd one that comes in from the cold is quickly "evicted". I do have a problem with my wife being afraid to sit in the back yard with me after supper.

And if I can move a couple of "outdoor" cats that are killing the songbirds in the back yard, I'm happy to do so.

Possum release.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Mr. Cooper came to visit us the other morning. We've been looking for an effective squirrel-in-the-birdfeeder deterrent, and he definitely qualifies. 
This isn't the best possible image because it was taken through a window, and in great haste. He left immediately after I got the shot.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

blueshores_guy said:


> Mr. Cooper came to visit us the other morning. We've been looking for an effective squirrel-in-the-birdfeeder deterrent, and he definitely qualifies.
> This isn't the best possible image because it was taken through a window, and in great haste. He left immediately after I got the shot.


 Beautiful. We get them around here too. They are kind of partial to the Mourning Doves.


----------



## laristotle

blueshores_guy said:


> We've been looking for an effective squirrel-in-the-birdfeeder deterrent, and he definitely qualifies.


He'll be an effective bird deterrent as well. lol
Recorded this one after it snatched a grackle from our neighbour's feeder.


----------



## Electraglide

These can be fun but the tree rats still keep coming back




I would trap them and take them across the river....the grand daughters wouldn't let me cook them....but others would come and take their place.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guitar101

A panoramic view from my back yard.


----------



## Alsomooh

^ That’s real nice.


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## boyscout

Guitar101 said:


> A panoramic view from my back yard.
> 
> View attachment 330749


Frederick Olmstead? Nice.


----------



## Strung_Out

Few fall photos


----------



## brokentoes

Backyard


----------



## torndownunit

Devil's Glenn and Duntroon area.


----------



## torndownunit

I forgot this one. This is a new view point (for me) sort of near Creemore. I don't have my actual camera with me, and a panoramic wasn't working. The is Georgian Bay off to the right, and the area more along the road is looking into Devil's Glenn area.


----------



## torndownunit

The parks were all packed today do I roamed thale back roads of clearview/Creemore


----------



## laristotle




----------



## torndownunit




----------



## Kerry Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 332227


Looks like a scene from a movie


----------



## SaucyJack

Best time of the year for hiking/trail running.


----------



## torndownunit

SaucyJack said:


> Best time of the year for hiking/trail running.


I've been cramming in as many hikes as I can before the leaves all fall here. You can just tell by the mornings that we are running out of Fall here.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> These can be fun but the tree rats still keep coming back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would trap them and take them across the river....the grand daughters wouldn't let me cook them....but others would come and take their place.


Interesting.

Food must be tough to find in BC if you have to hunt and eat squirrels. I might change my tune if I truly had to live off the land, but I think I'd prefer deer or salmon myself.

We feed the squirrels and enjoy watching them play. They really don't bother us or cause any harm to our property.

Feral cats (or cats from houses that still think it's cool to let them roam freely at night) are more of a nuisance / problem for us.


----------



## Milkman

Strung_Out said:


> Few fall photos


Beautiful shots, thanks.

That first picture of your lady (I presume your significant other) is sort of captivating.

Very nice.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 332227


Now that is quite cool. A world within a world. Without the caption.....?


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Food must be tough to find in BC if you have to hunt and eat squirrels. I might change my tune if I truly had to live off the land, but I think I'd prefer deer or salmon myself.
> 
> We feed the squirrels and enjoy watching them play. They really don't bother us or cause any harm to our property.
> 
> Feral cats (or cats from houses that still think it's cool to let them roam freely at night) are more of a nuisance / problem for us.


Nothing wrong with deer or pacific salmon but squirrel is a nice change of pace. I take it you've never had a squirrel or two move into your shed or attic.









This took a couple a very short time to do and it's only part of the damage. Have a couple take over the attic of your house and you'll prey for a feral cat or two or even a couple of house cats. I've never seen a cat chew thru house wiring and they help keep the squirrels in check.


----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> View attachment 330752


Is this up past Deep Cove?


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Nothing wrong with deer or pacific salmon but squirrel is a nice change of pace. I take it you've never had a squirrel or two move into your shed or attic.
> 
> View attachment 332270
> 
> This took a couple a very short time to do and it's only part of the damage. Have a couple take over the attic of your house and you'll prey for a feral cat or two or even a couple of house cats. I've never seen a cat chew thru house wiring and the help keep the squirrels in check.


Or, knowing that squirrels (and other critters) are common to the area, you can make it impossible or difficult for them to get where they shouldn't be.

There are many squirrels here, like I said, we feed them. We've been in this house for 25+ years. We co-exist with the squirrels.
The only thing I kill is the odd mouse that comes in from the cold in the fall.

If I see too many skunks or possums digging in the yard, I move them to a more suitable place.

We have three cats. They stay indoors.

Different strokes.


----------



## Grainslayer

Electraglide said:


> Is this up past Deep Cove?


Nope,keep hunting👍


----------



## Electraglide

Grainslayer said:


> Nope,keep hunting👍


Not like anything I saw around Haida Gwaii or Gold River and you're West Coast so that probably lets out the Okanagan, the Kooteneys and Revelstoke area. Only other place that comes to mind at least in the last 10 years would be the Courtenay area. If you want to go back to the late 70's that opens things up but this looks fairly new.


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## vadsy

Sechelt?


----------



## Grainslayer

vadsy said:


> Sechelt?


👍ya,there’s a few there


----------



## Electraglide

Looks like it. 








I have seen the dolphin one at Davis Bay.


----------



## brucew

Why yes, it Does get windy here, why do you ask?








This is on son's home 1/4.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> View attachment 333027


Ahh, Larry, your horizon isn't level. Someone might think you were distracted or something.

Seriously, I suspected a fake but it seems that may be a real image from a video taken near Punta Gorda Florida.


----------



## laristotle

I just thought that it was a cool pic that I came across.


----------



## boyscout

This is one of the most amazing skies I've ever captured. Not this year... about five years ago or so in Badlands National Park in South Dakota. I brightened the foreground with Photoshop but IIRC the sky is as-shot.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Not from 2020...but still wanted to share it.

Sitting here listening to "Green Grass & High Tides" and looking at this pic. Do I miss Alberta? Yes I do..

Pyramid Lake Lodge...Jasper.


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Why yes, it Does get windy here, why do you ask?
> View attachment 333020
> 
> This is on son's home 1/4.


In the Sask National Forest I see.


----------



## torndownunit

We had a bizarre 20 degree day here today so I took it off and went for a drive. This is old baldy and metcalfe rock in grey Highlands Ontario. Of course as soon as I got up old baldy, tornado warnings popped up on my full (full on emergency alert) and I got hit by one scary ass storm.


----------



## Kerry Brown

The Squamish River is slowly changing it’s course. Over the past month it has ate away 10 to 15 metres of the opposite bank. About a dozen or so trees have been swept out to sea.


----------



## torndownunit

Woodpecker.


----------



## Mooh

Port Albert, Ontario.


----------



## Mooh

Bruce Peninsula, Ontario.


----------



## Electraglide

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 333284
> 
> 
> View attachment 333285
> 
> 
> View attachment 333286
> 
> 
> We had a bizarre 20 degree day here today so I took it off and went for a drive. This is old baldy and metcalfe rock in grey Highlands Ontario. Of course as soon as I got up old baldy, tornado warnings popped up on my full (full on emergency alert) and I got hit by one scary ass storm.


Might be just me but the first question that comes to mind is, "Is the car for sale?".


----------



## torndownunit

Electraglide said:


> Might be just me but the first question that comes to mind is, "Is the car for sale?".


I've photographed it before over the years. My dad has always commented that it's crazy that it's just sitting out there because it's a prime restoration candidate. About all I know is I first saw it at least 5 years ago, and I think it's been there a lot longer than that. I have the coordinates for it if anyone wants to check it out. It's on a farm property, but up on top of a giant bank on the side of the road that's hard to even climb up.


----------



## boyscout

Jim Wellington said:


> Not from 2020...but still wanted to share it.
> 
> Sitting here listening to "Green Grass & High Tides" and looking at this pic. Do I miss Alberta? Yes I do..
> 
> Pyramid Lake Lodge...Jasper.
> View attachment 333068


Reminds me of Redfish Lake and the Sawtooth Mountains, Idaho. I took this in late June a few years ago, yet the mountains still had snow down to within about 1,000 feet of the lake (IIRC the lake is at about 6,000 feet elevation).


----------



## torndownunit

Mooh said:


> View attachment 333527
> 
> 
> Bruce Peninsula, Ontario.


This will be the first year in about 5 years I didn't get up to Bruce. I hit Killarney this year, and I had hoped to do a route I had previously done taking the bridge to Manitoulin and then the ferry to Tobermory. I just ran out of time though. Stuff was so damn busy and the summer was so short though.


----------



## Jim Wellington

I shot this just before everyone had to start screaming at a tourist who thought he should mess with the Herd Master during the rut...Japser city limits...2010. I shot it with a 200mm lens and then enlarged in Photoshop...safety first.


----------



## Grainslayer

Jim Wellington said:


> I shot this just before everyone had to start screaming at a tourist who thought he should mess with the Herd Master during the rut...Japser city limits...2010. I shot it with a 200mm lens and then enlarged in Photoshop...safety first.
> 
> View attachment 333551


I run into elk all the time hiking/wheelin and it always blows me away how big they are.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Grainslayer said:


> I run into elk all the time hiking/wheelin and it always blows me away how big they are.


When I got to Alberta I was bear crazy...wanted to see bears...and I did. Black bears in Cinnamon, blonde, off white and of course black. I saw a couple of Grizzlies too...I was vigilant while observing the big brown guys, they looked at me with a different expression than the black bears... 
What was surprising for me, was the huge moose that I saw in the foothills...giants on 4 feet. I once stopped to observe one that walked out on the the road in front of me just north of Grande Cache at dusk. I only stopped because I couldnt believe his size. His rack was as wide as my truck and when he stood in the ditch his eyes were at the same level as mine while i was sitting in the truck on the road. When I got the feeling he wanted to do battle with my truck I rolled on.... lol. Gotta love the land of big critters...


----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> I shot this just before everyone had to start screaming at a tourist who thought he should mess with the Herd Master during the rut...Japser city limits...2010. I shot it with a 200mm lens and then enlarged in Photoshop...safety first.
> 
> View attachment 333551


My son has pictures from when he worked in Banff of tourists trying to pet and feed various animals......and the results there of. He also has pictures of a bull elk looking in the balcony door of his apt. and a couple of Bobcats on the balcony.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Yeah...walking home drunk at 3:00 am in Jasper isn`t the same as walking home drunk at 3:00 am elsewhere. When you fall down the coyotes lick your face...lol. 
When I think back to moments like sharing the drive through at Esquires at 5 am with trophy mule deer bucks, and watching a cougar slink through the river bottom in a city of 50,000 at dawn...well that stuff never gets old...What an awesome place for those who love nature.


----------



## Mooh

torndownunit said:


> This will be the first year in about 5 years I didn't get up to Bruce. I hit Killarney this year, and I had hoped to do a route I had previously done taking the bridge to Manitoulin and then the ferry to Tobermory. I just ran out of time though. Stuff was so damn busy and the summer was so short though.


Killarney is beautiful! It's been years. I got to get back.

The swing bridge at Little Current is pretty cool, haven't done it in a few years. We had planned on a new camper this year but Covid intervened, maybe next year. Manitoulin was a huge hit with the kids when they were little, Bridal Veil Falls especially. Tobermory is getting overrun with tour-asses, but is still nice in the off-season. Since we have a place north of Wiarton it makes a good day trip. Hoping the new camper happens in the spring, we will spend more time revisiting our favourite places between home in Goderich and northern Ontario.


----------



## Grainslayer

Jim Wellington said:


> When I got to Alberta I was bear crazy...wanted to see bears...and I did. Black bears in Cinnamon, blonde, off white and of course black. I saw a couple of Grizzlies too...I was vigilant while observing the big brown guys, they looked at me with a different expression than the black bears...


So true eh..I run into black bears all the time and they worry me about as much as a squirrel.lol.Ive only ran into one grizzly and he gave me a look that made me so worried.I turned and ran back to my Jeep.I could hear him following me the whole way up above the trail.When I got back to my Jeep,he popped out on the other side.Im pretty sure he was trying to get ahead of me to cut me off.Pretty f’n scary.I almost got my PAL after that but I’ve never been a gun guy.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Grainslayer said:


> I run into black bears all the time


My neighbours have a pear tree and two apple trees they don't pick. We get bears almost every night in the fall. One was sleeping in our back yard for a week. He usually sleeps under a big rhododendron by the back fence but one night my wife went out on the back porch for a smoke and he was sleeping in the middle of our lawn.


----------



## Grainslayer

Kerry Brown said:


> My neighbours have a pear tree and two apple trees they don't pick. We get bears almost every night in the fall. One was sleeping in our back yard for a week. He usually sleeps under a big rhododendron by the back fence but one night my wife went out on the back porch for a smoke and he was sleeping in the middle of our lawn.


Same here.I have three apple trees and one plum tree so bears are in my yard daily..A few years ago I was sitting in my lawn chair and I felt something brush up against my hand.it was a 1st year cub looking up at me.Big mom was sitting behind me eating apples.lol.


----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> Yeah...walking home drunk at 3:00 am in Jasper isn`t the same as walking home drunk at 3:00 am elsewhere. When you fall down the coyotes lick your face...lol.
> When I think back to moments like sharing the drive through at Esquires at 5 am with trophy mule deer bucks, and watching a cougar slink through the river bottom in a city of 50,000 at dawn...well that stuff never gets old...What an awesome place for those who love nature.


This was a few nights ago.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/bear-trapped-calgary-lakeview-north-glenmore-park-closed-1.5769419


and if this year is like last there will be coyotes around the dumpsters again within a block of my place. 


Grainslayer said:


> Same here.I have three apple trees and one plum tree so bears are in my yard daily..A few years ago I was sitting in my lawn chair and I felt something brush up against my hand.it was a 1st year cub looking up at me.Big mom was sitting behind me eating apples.lol.


Both my brother's have the same problem all year.


----------



## torndownunit

Mooh said:


> Killarney is beautiful! It's been years. I got to get back.
> 
> The swing bridge at Little Current is pretty cool, haven't done it in a few years. We had planned on a new camper this year but Covid intervened, maybe next year. Manitoulin was a huge hit with the kids when they were little, Bridal Veil Falls especially. Tobermory is getting overrun with tour-asses, but is still nice in the off-season. Since we have a place north of Wiarton it makes a good day trip. Hoping the new camper happens in the spring, we will spend more time revisiting our favourite places between home in Goderich and northern Ontario.


I went to Manitoulin a ton when I was young, but to the west side of the island where my dad's friend had a cottage. I never realized until a few years ago when I did the bridge route that the Escarpment cuts through the other side of the island. The Cup and Saucer Trail there is one of my favourite trails.

Unfortunately, Killarney was a little over run this year as well. I went on weekdays and hiked early, but by the time I'd be done trails would be packed. I don't like to complain about people trying to be active, but I'll sure complain about the amount of garbage on the trails this year, and people's awful etiquette.


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## 1SweetRide

Hiking in the woods a few weeks ago near Manotick. Was very peaceful, never came across another person.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Grainslayer said:


> So true eh..I run into black bears all the time and they worry me about as much as a squirrel.lol.Ive only ran into one grizzly and he gave me a look that made me so worried.I turned and ran back to my Jeep.I could hear him following me the whole way up above the trail.When I got back to my Jeep,he popped out on the other side.Im pretty sure he was trying to get ahead of me to cut me off.Pretty f’n scary.I almost got my PAL after that but I’ve never been a gun guy.


Yeah meeting a Grizzly on foot sounds fun, but the reality is pretty sobering if the bear is within a couple of hundred yards. Yet I did meet black bears that would share a space, and not worry you. I sat about 50 yards from a young bear eating flowers in a meadow one day. I started out in my truck, but the bear didin`t care so eventually I ended up sitting on the tailgate of my truck...he couldnt have cared less. We shared that space for about 20 minutes, then I moved on and left him happily munching away . On the other hand the 2 big browns i saw...would of rather had a Winchester Defender full of slugs and buck with me, but they both caught me in places where I wasn`t expecting them...

The only time I got shakey in the woods of Alberta alone, was walking Muskeg Creek looking for Bull Trout on a windy day when you couldn`t hear anything. I walked down wind right into a moose kill...Didnt even take time piss, just hustled right the fuck out of the area...

Here`s a pic of an old black bear headed for the Grande Cache dump...He looks thin and pissed....and not to be trusted by the looks of him.


----------



## torndownunit

The view from Pretty River Valley.


----------



## torndownunit

I got a new camera to upgrade my 10 year old one today (Olympus E-M10iii mirrorless).


----------



## Kerry Brown

Beautiful frosty morning.


----------



## Budda

St. Julien park, London.


----------



## WCGill

Vancouver, Sunday, with very chilly wind.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> View attachment 335610


Would that be one of the thousand year old cedars on the escarpment?


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> Killarney is beautiful! It's been years. I got to get back.
> 
> The swing bridge at Little Current is pretty cool, haven't done it in a few years. We had planned on a new camper this year but Covid intervened, maybe next year. Manitoulin was a huge hit with the kids when they were little, Bridal Veil Falls especially. Tobermory is getting overrun with tour-asses, but is still nice in the off-season. Since we have a place north of Wiarton it makes a good day trip. Hoping the new camper happens in the spring, we will spend more time revisiting our favourite places between home in Goderich and northern Ontario.


Cup and Saucer Trail scared the bedevil out of me. I seem to remember a rope ladder up a cliff side with very little in the way of self preservation available. But the view at the top,seemed as though you could reach out and grab hold of the lakes shimmering in the distance.


----------



## keto

leftysg said:


> Would that be one of the thousand year old cedars on the escarpment?


Just in case you are serious, I doubt that tree is 20 years old in the pic. 1000 would be very gnarled and dark, and thicker tho I'm not talking redwood forest thick, just thicker than that. And well grown into the wall, with (though they may not all be visible) a more spread out root system.

I'm more familiar with the pines and spruce going thru the Rockies, but you can right away pick out which _small_ trees are newer growth and which ones have been there for dozens/hundreds of years, if you have half an eye for what you're looking at. 

Background, I used to grow bonsai and studied trees fairly extensively though not at a college level.


----------



## Kerry Brown

First snow of the year. Thankfully it didn’t last long. A cold, misty morning on the Squamish River.


----------



## leftysg

keto said:


> Just in case you are serious, I doubt that tree is 20 years old in the pic. 1000 would be very gnarled and dark, and thicker tho I'm not talking redwood forest thick, just thicker than that. And well grown into the wall, with (though they may not all be visible) a more spread out root system.
> 
> I'm more familiar with the pines and spruce going thru the Rockies, but you can right away pick out which _small_ trees are newer growth and which ones have been there for dozens/hundreds of years, if you have half an eye for what you're looking at.
> 
> Background, I used to grow bonsai and studied trees fairly extensively though not at a college level.





keto said:


> Just in case you are serious, I doubt that tree is 20 years old in the pic. 1000 would be very gnarled and dark, and thicker tho I'm not talking redwood forest thick, just thicker than that. And well grown into the wall, with (though they may not all be visible) a more spread out root system.
> 
> I'm more familiar with the pines and spruce going thru the Rockies, but you can right away pick out which _small_ trees are newer growth and which ones have been there for dozens/hundreds of years, if you have half an eye for what you're looking at.
> 
> Background, I used to grow bonsai and studied trees fairly extensively though not at a college level.


Thanks for that. Being quite familiar with The Bruce Beckons, I remember Professor Sherwood Fox mentioning the ancient cedars of the escarpment, in very secretive cliffside locales. I had images of Mooh on a quest to seek them out.
In 1989 Dr Larson and his newly formed Cliff Ecology Research group began to actively explore the cliff-dwelling eastern white cedars along the escarpment. ... They began to find thousand year old living, weather-beaten and in many cases upside down living eastern white cedars. Jul 6, 2014


----------



## greco

Slight derail...
@leftysg Do you have a copy of Dr. Doug Larson's "Storyteller Guitar"?


----------



## leftysg

greco said:


> Slight derail...
> @leftysg Do you have a copy of Dr. Doug Larson's "Storyteller Guitar"?


I do not, but thanks for the heads up. The outline appears to be right up my interest alley!


----------



## boyscout

keto said:


> Just in case you are serious, I doubt that tree is 20 years old in the pic. 1000 would be very gnarled and dark, and thicker tho I'm not talking redwood forest thick, just thicker than that. And well grown into the wall, with (though they may not all be visible) a more spread out root system.
> 
> I'm more familiar with the pines and spruce going thru the Rockies, but you can right away pick out which _small_ trees are newer growth and which ones have been there for dozens/hundreds of years, if you have half an eye for what you're looking at.
> 
> Background, I used to grow bonsai and studied trees fairly extensively though not at a college level.


@leftysg FYI









A Secret Forest Grew for Millennia in North America Without Anyone Noticing


Cedar trees living on steep cliffs were centuries old, and no one knew.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Thanks for that. Being quite familiar with The Bruce Beckons, I remember Professor Sherwood Fox mentioning the ancient cedars of the escarpment, in very secretive cliffside locales. I had images of Mooh on a quest to seek them out.
> In 1989 Dr Larson and his newly formed Cliff Ecology Research group began to actively explore the cliff-dwelling eastern white cedars along the escarpment. ... They began to find thousand year old living, weather-beaten and in many cases upside down living eastern white cedars. Jul 6, 2014


Indeed, I have crawled around the escarpment to see such trees, they are a wonder, but the one pictured above is not ancient. Rather, this one is recent as that rock face has been altered by road work sometime in the last 50 years or so.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> View attachment 335736
> 
> View attachment 335737
> 
> View attachment 335738


Did you tell him the Elmira Guitar Show is online this year?


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> Vancouver, Sunday, with very chilly wind.
> 
> View attachment 335602


Out by Wreck Beach past Jericho Beach?


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Just in case you are serious, I doubt that tree is 20 years old in the pic. 1000 would be very gnarled and dark, and thicker tho I'm not talking redwood forest thick, just thicker than that. And well grown into the wall, with (though they may not all be visible) a more spread out root system.
> 
> I'm more familiar with the pines and spruce going thru the Rockies, but you can right away pick out which _small_ trees are newer growth and which ones have been there for dozens/hundreds of years, if you have half an eye for what you're looking at.
> 
> Background, I used to grow bonsai and studied trees fairly extensively though not at a college level.


Guestimating it's size I'd say that tree might be more like 10 years old. Looks like it might be 4' tall. I don't think any of the harvest in 20 yrs. trees we grew ever made it to Ont. Most of those went either north of PG or around the Winter Harbour area on the Island.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 335736
> 
> View attachment 335737
> 
> View attachment 335738


An ad for a brand of Gin?


----------



## torndownunit

Taken tonight at Earl Rowe Provincial Park.


----------



## WCGill

Electraglide said:


> Out by Wreck Beach past Jericho Beach?



We walked down from the endowment lands, I'm not sure where that would be in the big picture.


----------



## Electraglide

WCGill said:


> We walked down from the endowment lands, I'm not sure where that would be in the big picture.


It's been a few years but going by the skyline across the water I'd say Wreck Beach would be to your left a bit. You probably were at the edge of Spanish Banks Beach.


----------



## gf7duster




----------



## Jim Wellington

Gf7duster....That`s a stunning picture...the vibe standing there must have been supurb.


----------



## gf7duster

It sure was ! I went out to head to work and that's what I saw ! Believe me , I'm no photographer. It was spectacular


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## leftysg

blueshores_guy said:


>


Love it. There is almost a skull clown vibe in the clouds directly above the setting sun. Cropped, it makes me think of a metal album cover for some reason.


----------



## torndownunit

Anyone have any interest in abandoned places? I've been cataloging a lot this summer and fall. They Don't really fall under outdoor photography, but this is the most active photography thread.


----------



## leftysg

torndownunit said:


> Anyone have any interest in abandoned places? I've been cataloging a lot this summer and fall. They Don't really fall under outdoor photography, but this is the most active photography thread.


 I used to frequent the Ontario abandoned places website with locations and photos of abandoned sites across the province. They were organized by county I believe, with interesting historical connections. Never went in any such place, however one time I was scanning the Middlesex county locations and came across a familiar rural farm house property. It was my uncle's!


----------



## polyslax

torndownunit said:


> Anyone have any interest in abandoned places? I've been cataloging a lot this summer and fall. They Don't really fall under outdoor photography, but this is the most active photography thread.


Yes, absolutely. Personally, I don't know why we need to get granular about types of photos on a site that isn't primarily about photography.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sunset over Lake Superior. Dec 1 2020.


----------



## Waterloo

Goderich, from the lighthouse


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## Robert1950

North Saskatchewan River, Dec. 4th. ~2:30pm


----------



## Milkman

Not much of a background, but a nice sunset.


----------



## vadsy

lost my phone shortly after taking this but it ended up at lost and found by the end of the day. people can be great


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Goderich beach.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## vadsy

went for a coffee and danish today and this guy was outside the door,










then this guy a little later


----------



## vadsy

this guy in the parking lot was may favourite though


----------



## Milkman

Sorry, I know the Thread is for 2020 pictures but I was just skimming my old shots and found this nice shot of Fuji-San taken from the window of my flight from Osaka to Tokyo in 2017.

I had an unobstructed view for what seemed like at least a half hour and took many similar shots.


----------



## Kerry Brown

We had a bit of snow the other day. Can you spot the eagle in this picture?


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> We had a bit of snow the other day. Can you spot the eagle in this picture?
> View attachment 341202


Used to go fishing on the Fraser where the Coquitlam joined by Colony Farm. When the Salmon were staarting to run the trees would be full of eagles. Same in your area.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Electraglide said:


> Used to go fishing on the Fraser where the Coquitlam joined by Colony Farm. When the Salmon were staarting to run the trees would be full of eagles. Same in your area.


I always had better luck on the Vedder river, but loved fishing the Fraser too.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Cowichan bay area


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> I always had better luck on the Vedder river, but loved fishing the Fraser too.


For fishing the Vedder was better, in the river. The mouth of the Coquitlam at Colony Farm where it ran into the Fraser .....when it was still a working farm, was better. A lot of the time you had the booms to walk out on.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Electraglide said:


> Coquitlam at Colony Farm


I know the area well, we use to play on the grounds of Riverdale.

Here is a cool little piece of history from Colony farm:


_“We have hither-to prided ourselves in Canada that it was the sanity of our agriculturists that made farming so profitable. Now we are to test the theory that it is the agricultural work that accounts for the sanity of our farmers. It is on that theory, at all events, that Dr. Charles E. Doherty’s unique scheme for the treatment of the insane must be founded. The medical superintendent of the provincial asylum has persuaded the government to let his patients work on a stock farm as a new and practical treatment of lunacy, and to fit them on discharge from the asylum to obtain immediate work.”_The Treatment of the Insane: Farming as a Cure for Madness—British Columbia’s Novel Experiment by H. Sheridan-Bickers, Man to Man Magazine, 1910


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Stephenlouis

Eagle in Duncan BC


----------



## Kerry Brown

Public art is awesome.


----------



## Kerry Brown

With the shorter days I get see the sunrise on my morning walks.


----------

